

Show HN: Rivyr – News timelines for specific products - karbon
https://www.rivyr.com/products/apple-iphone-6

======
karbon
I made an web application and I'm trying to figure out if there is value in a
service like this so I'm hoping to get some feedback. Rivyr.com is a site that
provides timeline based news feeds for specific products. My hope is that if
you are passionate about the iPhone 6 (for example) you can check back here to
get news and updates about that product. You can also follow different
products to get updates about various products in your own timeline.

The way it works is I monitor about 30 RSS feeds (TheVerge, DigitalTrends,
etc. and adding more), and I reverse search the title against the product
database using ElasticSearch. If I find a match, it suggests that article to
me and attempts to categorize it. Once or twice a day I'll look over the
suggested news stories and select which ones should enter the news stream (I
do this by hand to avoid duplicate content, fix categorization mis-matches
etc).

So I'm curious if you think a site like this would be valuable to readers /
early adopters.

